# BMX rad kauf



## borat (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich bin neu im bereich bmx fahren und will mir jetzt ein richtiges fahrrad dafür kaufen, hab das felt heretic yellow 07 im kopf, was haltet ihr von dem, ich möchte das rad für sprünge und auf der strasse verwenden, ist das felt heretic das richtige für mich?


----------



## Nathol (28. Mai 2007)

Jetzt kommt das Standardgelabere, dass wir zig Tausendmal pro Woche wiederholen und es kommen immer diese Bikes als Ergebnis:

Eastern Element und alle Eastern höherer Preisklasse
WeThePeople Addic und alle WTP höherer Preisklasse
DK 6Pack oder Cleveland
Fit

Alles nur kein Felt, da Felt immer noch nen schlechten Ruf hat.
Mach deine Augen auf, schalte deinen Kopf ein, benutzte die Suchfunktion und nerve nicht mit der Frage, ob das Felt, dass du ausgewählt hast gut oder schlecht ist. Und NEIN, du bekommst kein gutes Rad unter 300. Mindestpreis ist 360.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (28. Mai 2007)

außerdem gibts auch schon nen Thread für solche fragen!!!


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (29. Mai 2007)

ich habe selbst das heretic un meine meinung dazu is 

Das is das abge****teste bike das es gibt


----------



## -RMX- (29. Mai 2007)

ohne witz, erst mal umschauhen dann fragen!


----------



## borat (29. Mai 2007)

nein alles quatsch was ihr labert, mein felt heretic ist heute mit der post gekommen und ich kann nur sagen voll zufrieden, ich werde dieses rad in diesen forum und in allen anderen nur weiterempfehlen

--> klasse rad


----------



## yamseq (30. Mai 2007)

wieso fragst du dann, wenn du dich eh schon entschieden hast?

werde froh mit deinem Felt XY und jammer dann später nicht rum


----------



## -RMX- (30. Mai 2007)

tja am anfang is die freude groß, doch nach 3 bunnyhopps.....peng!


----------



## Nathol (30. Mai 2007)

borat schrieb:


> nein alles quatsch was ihr labert, mein felt heretic ist heute mit der post gekommen und ich kann nur sagen voll zufrieden, ich werde dieses rad in diesen forum und in allen anderen nur weiterempfehlen
> 
> --> klasse rad



Du bist so unglaublich dumm! Mein Brot schmeckt nach einem Tag auch super, nach 2 Wochen möchte ich das aber nicht mehr anschauen. GENAU so wird es mit dem Felt auch sein.


----------



## Dnoizer (30. Mai 2007)

borat schrieb:


> nein alles quatsch was ihr labert, mein felt heretic ist heute mit der post gekommen und ich kann nur sagen voll zufrieden, ich werde dieses rad in diesen forum und in allen anderen nur weiterempfehlen
> 
> --> klasse rad



Ja nee, ist klar... bist neu im Bereich BMX, hast also entsprechend den Plan und willst schon jetzt Dein frisch ausgepacktes Bike, von dem Du nichts weißt und selbst keine Erfahrung mit gemacht hast, allen anderen weiterempfehlen?
Na Prost Mahlzeit, hoffe es wird niemand Deinen Empfehlungen folgen.


----------



## RISE (30. Mai 2007)

Ich find Felt nun auch nicht so prickelnd, nur es ist nun mal Fakt, dass es fÃ¼r < 350 - 400â¬ KEIN Rad gibt, was gut ist, egal ob da nun Felt oder Fit draufsteht.
Die Erfahrungen zeigen nun mal, dass es bei den RÃ¤dern imer viel zu basteln und auszutauschen gibt. Wenn man natÃ¼rlich nur rumfahren will, reichen sie auch. 
Und ob Empfehlungen nach 1 Tag nun unbedingt so sinnvoll sind, kann man bezweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (30. Mai 2007)

und wie schauts mit nem bike fÃ¼r 550â¬ aus? zum beispiel das fit team park


----------



## King Jens one (30. Mai 2007)

*Wenns nicht hält dann wars wohl FELT*


----------



## Flowpen (3. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe das Rad auch, auch wegen des Preises...hatte nicht so viel^^
Also nun habe ich aber noma ne Frage:
Sind bei den teureren Rädern auch besser Schleuche drin?
Weil meiner is schon geplatzt...

mfg


----------



## -RMX- (3. Juni 2007)

du wirst dir doch wohl nen schlauch für 4euro leisten können


----------



## Flowpen (3. Juni 2007)

Sicher...aber dennoch hättest du mir ja meine Frage beantworten können...


----------



## theharlem (7. Juni 2007)

ma ne frage wie gut sind bmx-bikes von Velor???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (7. Juni 2007)

theharlem schrieb:


> ma ne frage wie gut sind bmx-bikes von Velor???


 Ist ne Ebay-Klöterkiste und alles andere als gut


----------



## theharlem (11. Juni 2007)

ok thanks was für eins würdste mia empfehlrm ??? für anfänger und den kleinen gelbeutel der von 300-350 reiucht??? sollte aba schon was draufhaben...


----------



## Aceface (11. Juni 2007)

theharlem schrieb:


> ok thanks was für eins würdste mia empfehlrm ??? für anfänger und den kleinen gelbeutel der von 300-350 reiucht??? sollte aba schon was draufhaben...





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105


----------



## theharlem (11. Juni 2007)

toll... und woher krieg ich se???


----------



## Flowpen (11. Juni 2007)

z.b www.bigboysports.de


----------



## Dnoizer (11. Juni 2007)

Also in der Preiskategorie würde ich zb. das DK 6 Pack (369 Euro) empfehlen. Fährt ein Freund von mir und ist richtig zufrieden damit. Und auf mich macht es auch einen guten Eindruck, schon allein weil der Rahmen 100% crmo ist, das Bike nicht zu schwer ist und sich auch angenehm fahren lässt. Allerdings hat das Bike keinen Rotor, was aber auch kein wirkliches problem ist.


----------



## Aceface (11. Juni 2007)

theharlem schrieb:


> toll... und woher krieg ich se???



kollege, steht da alles drin, einfach mal bisschen lesen...


----------



## -RMX- (11. Juni 2007)

oder einfach mal auf: www.paranogarage.de gehen oder la finca oder peoples store...


----------



## theharlem (11. Juni 2007)

jo danke..!!! ich guck mal... ey kolega... ich konnt da nix entdecken...


----------



## Aceface (11. Juni 2007)

theharlem schrieb:


> jo danke..!!! ich guck mal... ey kolega... ich konnt da nix entdecken...




guckst du direkt im 2. Beitrag vom Thread ;-)

Zitat:

"- Informiert euch vorher. Das kann entweder hier sein, besser noch in einem BMX spezifischen Forum, z.B. www.bmxboard.de , www.bmx-forum.com , www.bikeguide.org/forums/ (Englisch) oder bei einschlägigen BMX Shops wie Parano Garage, GS BMX oder 360 Shop. Dort arbeiten Leute, die selber BMX fahren und schon lange der Szene angehören und die euch eine entsprechende Beratung geben können. Ggf. reden sie auch Klartext über schlechte Parts."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DS Andy (11. Juni 2007)

Hm ich wei nicht felt halten soll hab selbst nen ethic 
als ich es neu zuhause stehen hatte war ich schockiert wie schwer das 
Ding ist . Daraufhin hab ich bremsen abgebaut Pegs abgebaut und sattelstange gekürzt das war dann wesentlich leichter.  und das bmx hat spass gemacht hab ziemlich schnell tricks damit gelernt und bin damit manchmal lieber gefahren als mit meinem Dirtbike. aber letztens hatte ich nen rahmenbruch und der steuersatz war auch schrott.  nur weils ein paar mal ohne fahrer durch die luft geflogen ist. war auch ziemlich günstig das bike 279 . Fürn anfänger vielleicht nicht schlecht aber vieleicht auch nicht da anfänger nicht so sauber fahren beim 180 üben hab ich mir früher auch ne ziemliche acht inne felge gehauen naja nen bisschen mehr geld würd ich heute schon reinstecken aber früher wusste ich auch nicht wirklich ob mir bmx wirklich gefällt von daher.

Also Wethepeople is schon cool hol mir bald au ma das pHönix die sind leicht und halten was aus vielleicht sollte man noch auf chromfelge hinten achten wenn man mit bremse fahren möchte


----------



## Flowpen (11. Juni 2007)

DS Andy schrieb:


> . Fürn anfänger vielleicht nicht schlecht aber vieleicht auch nicht da anfänger nicht so sauber fahren beim 180 üben hab ich mir früher auch ne ziemliche acht inne felge gehauen



Hab ich auch , aber das kommt davon wenn man zu wenig Druck fährt...


----------



## -RMX- (11. Juni 2007)

kauft euch nicht so nen schrott, gebt lieber mehr kohle aus und habt was GUTES, vorrausgesetz ihr wollt auch richtig BMXen


----------



## Flowpen (11. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> kauft euch nicht so nen schrott, gebt lieber mehr kohle aus und habt was GUTES, vorrausgesetz ihr wollt auch richtig BMXen



Ja wenn du anfängst weißt du nicht ob das Bike nach ein paar Wochen im Keller steht...deshalb nimmt man erst mal ein güstigeres...und für den Anfang reichen die aber locker!


----------



## DS Andy (11. Juni 2007)

@Flowpen  ne beim bmx hatte ich immer viel druck drauf und beim dirtbike nunja da fahr ich jetzt auch 3,5 bis 4 bar warst warscheinlich bei dem light kp dirt und streetbikes thread dabei ney


----------



## -RMX- (12. Juni 2007)

naja sind 300â¬ denn nicht  viel geld? und was macht ein anfÃ¤nger??? unsauber fahren...Ã¼ben da kann bei schrott auch schnell was kaputt gehen, ich mein es ist ja jedem seine sache was er sich kauft und wie viel geld er ausgibt aber hat man dann auch spass damit?


----------



## Flowpen (12. Juni 2007)

Ich finde das macht auch mit meinem Felt ziemlich viel Spaß die Anfänger Tricks kannste auch mit so nem Bike ohne Probs lernen...


----------



## theharlem (12. Juni 2007)

naja ich guck mal und jetzt ma ne marke die gut ist??? 
thx


----------



## Aceface (12. Juni 2007)

theharlem schrieb:


> naja ich guck mal und jetzt ma ne marke die gut ist???
> thx




willst du uns eigentlich alle verarschen? schonmal was von eigeninitiative gehört? im einsteigerbikes-link steht doch alles mein gott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theharlem (12. Juni 2007)

nagut du hast mich ertappt ich will euch verarschen... aba ma ne frage warum giebt es dann DIESE Disskusion hier gehtz´drum!!!


----------



## -RMX- (12. Juni 2007)

weil den fred einer erstellt hat der auch keine eigeninitiative ergreifen kann


----------



## theharlem (12. Juni 2007)

also nochma ne frage ich will mia möglichst billich n gutes von ebay kaufen... wie ist dies angebot??? gut oda kann ichs vergessen???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freestyle-Flatla...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## -RMX- (12. Juni 2007)

willste wohl flatland fahren?? also ich würd sagen vergessen vielleicht sehn die anderen das anders...


----------



## theharlem (12. Juni 2007)

so wie is das? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/DK-BIKES-Clevela...ryZ22559QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## -RMX- (12. Juni 2007)

ich glaub ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (13. Juni 2007)

theharlem schrieb:


> so wie is das?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DK-BIKES-Clevela...ryZ22559QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



Weißt du denn was du fahren willst? Das erste bike war ein flatland bike und dieses ist ein street bike. Darüber solltest du dir erst einmal gedanken machen


----------



## theharlem (13. Juni 2007)

kenn mich net aus also i will gute bunnyhops machen... 
und halt eher sone tricks manchma aba auch halfpipe fahrn...


----------



## Stirni (13. Juni 2007)

halfpipe?na denn...
bunnyhops kannste mit allem und jedem machen
nimm das DK von egay


----------



## theharlem (13. Juni 2007)

ok thanks und nochma ne frage was ist der unterschied zwischen dem : 

http://cgi.ebay.de/DK-BIKES-Cincinn...hZ003QQcategoryZ22559QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

un dem:

http://cgi.ebay.de/DK-BIKES-Clevela...hZ003QQcategoryZ22559QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

weil des erste billiger is un noch vorne ne bremse hat un das 2te net...


----------



## -RMX- (13. Juni 2007)

langsam is nich mehr lustig...und auf ne vorderbremse  is geschissen...ich fahr auf meim mtb auch keine


----------



## theharlem (13. Juni 2007)

dannb weg mit der vorderbremse aba was is an dem teureren so viel bessa ???

ich bin kein bmx künstler ich bin noch nie gefahrn und will anfangen... and weiß absoulut nix deswegen hab ich mich hier angemelden also biotte helft mia weiter und kommt nicht mit dummen sprüchen...thx


----------



## Stirni (13. Juni 2007)

man kann sich auch einfach mal selber informieren über google. etc...
ob dus jetz glaubs oder nich aber ich hab vor 4 jahren mir einfach so ein BMX gekauft ohne zu wissen was gut/schlecht is und kannte das forum nich


----------



## Dnoizer (13. Juni 2007)

das teure hat nen besseren rahmen, weil 100% chromoly, kleineres kettenblatt + ritzel und nen 100% chromo lenker.


----------



## K3KZ (13. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> kauft euch nicht so nen schrott, gebt lieber mehr kohle aus und habt was GUTES, vorrausgesetz ihr wollt auch richtig BMXen



Ich habs mir nur gekauft,damit ich vor der Eisdiele ManuEls machen kann und mich die Mädchen toll finden  

Verdammt he,echt ....KEIN FELT!!!!!

-PUNKT-


----------

